# Keeping the pulled pork warm and moist!



## mike rhodes (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello everyone!

We usually eat the pulled pork while it is still hot! This Saturday I want to bring some pulled port to a Trap Shooting event as a fund raiser for the club. How can I keep the pulled pork warm and moist? A friend suggested that I mix in a bunch of BBQ sauce in a crockpot. I make my own vinegar based sauce, and prefer to serve my pork without sauce. That way folks can add as much or as little as they like.

I own a crockpot, but there has to be some kind of liquid in the crockpot to create a steam right? I mean just  enough. I have been looking all over the net trying to find any suggestions...

I need to be at the club at 0730 to set up. The first squad starts at 0900. So I will be pulling the Butts off the smoker at 0600. The meet goes on till 1400. So what can I uses to keep the pork warm and moist?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 20, 2014)

Crockpot will work ok IMHO to keep it warm, to keep it moist I personally spray with just a regular squirt/spray bottle with some apple juice & a little lea & perrins Worchestershire sauce....  Hope this helps...

Justin


----------



## foamheart (Mar 21, 2014)

Mike Rhodes said:


> I own a crockpot, but there has to be some kind of liquid in the crockpot to create a steam right? I mean just  enough. I have been looking all over the net trying to find any suggestions...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


A crock pot is the ultimate low and slow device. Just like a butt in the smoker, no juice is required if done low and slow. Although a small amount will replace what is lost in the heating/cooling/heating.

I have always, always, cooked a butt ahead of time because I don't like cooking on the clock and butts will bite you in the backside every time you attempt it.

Let me give you something to try. Its what I now do on ever butt and people don't realize it. On the boards there is a sauce called JJ's finishing sauce. You'll never see it, you'll probably never taste it unless you are trying to cover up a dry Butt. But it just makes the pork better....... Its almost like adding salt and pepper to a tomato sandwich, makes it better but very few ever realize that its there.

After I cook and pull, I add a little JJ's and zip the meat in a bag, in the reefer over night the next day in the crock pot, maybe another squirt. Its made to accentuate the meat, its not what you'd think of as a sauce.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome

Its what I use, and I make my own sauce too! Its a great way to keep it moist.

Just my opinion, and we all know what opinions are like....

BTW if you get a chance, drop in to the "Roll Call" forum and introduce yourself so you can get the full royal welcome, besides you wouldn't want to miss out on the new secret decoder rings!

Good luck...


----------



## mike rhodes (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!

so just place the shredded pork in the crock pot, then spay it occasionaly?

this JJ's sauce so i want a good layer on all the meat? 


I guess i am just having a hard time understanding...

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## foamheart (Mar 21, 2014)

Just use what you need. For a 9lb butts finished, maybe a tablespoon before the reefer. Maybe another one or two mixed in the crock pot. Its not supposed to be a sauce, its more like adding salt and pepper. Put a little in see if it tastes good, add a little if needed.

Its about taste and moist than about saucing. Try just a little bit on a small bit of pulled Pork then taste it.

Wait, I have a picture I think.

 Without













Brisket 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 21, 2014






With













Brisket 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 21, 2014






Without













033.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 21, 2014






With













037.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 21, 2014






You can't even really see the difference except it has that slight juicier look to it.

 Since you have your own sauce, you could even dilute it down, and use a small amount of it. You are just adding a small amount of moisture to replace the small amount lost due to open lid conditions.

Like WHB said, some juice or liquid L&P, whatever you'd like just to add a bit of moisture.

Me, I like JJ's. It is probably the most used recipe on the board for me.


----------



## mike rhodes (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome!!! thanks for posting the pics... I was running short of time and so i used what i had in the house. I added some apple juice. It kept the port nice and juicy. I am going to try the JJ's Finishing sauce on my next go round! Sounds delicious!!!

Thanks for all your help i do appreciate it! I will post some pics when i get home.


----------



## java (Mar 24, 2014)

sounds like i might be too late, but just a touch of white wine works well for us.

just add it to the crock pot after you add the meat,cover and set on low.


----------

